# my croc pics



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

here is my freshwater crocodile pics:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

heres more why don`t some of you guys put some we havn`t seen:lol::lol:


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

I want a crocodile. Has it tried to eat that turtle yet?


----------



## kandi (Aug 28, 2008)

i feel it looks new, maybe some shrubbery around in the corners? otherwise nice and clean and fresh also nice freshie. does he have a turtle friend?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 28, 2008)

*Nice setup mate. how big is your freshie?*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I want a crocodile. Has it tried to eat that turtle yet?


 yes he has tryed to eat the turtle a few times we used to put his food on the bank and he would jump and grab it so we put the turtle on the bank so it would go into the water but the croc tryed to eat his head there was a bit of blood but that was all and he has bit it a few time when he was ripping up some food because the turtle trys to take it of hi and they would have tugger wars funny suff:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

kandi said:


> i feel it looks new, maybe some shrubbery around in the corners? otherwise nice and clean and fresh also nice freshie. does he have a turtle friend?


 and no i have not done any thing to the cage:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *Nice setup mate. how big is your freshie?*


 about 1m


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yes he has tryed to eat the turtle a few times we used to put his food on the bank and he would jump and grab it so we put the turtle on the bank so it would go into the water but the croc tryed to eat his head there was a bit of blood but that was all and he has bit it a few time when he was ripping up some food because the turtle trys to take it of hi and they would have tugger wars funny suff:lol:


 
Yet you continue to keep the turtle in the same tank.....
Good idea


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yes he has tryed to eat the turtle a few times we used to put his food on the bank and he would jump and grab it so we put the turtle on the bank so it would go into the water but the croc tryed to eat his head there was a bit of blood but that was all and he has bit it a few time when he was ripping up some food because the turtle trys to take it of hi and they would have tugger wars funny suff:lol:



Er.. Yeah might want to watch that...


----------



## iceman (Aug 28, 2008)

very nicely set up man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

that was for about that year he hasen`t bitten it for about 2 years


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 28, 2008)

oh ok then, thats sweet then.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 28, 2008)

*Nice turtle to.....*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

the crocs name is agro but he is really a sok he will only eat steak or chicken necks he wont eat mice or any thing


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 28, 2008)

ha like stevo's one atr aussie zoo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

but a lot smaller lol


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol my freshies are like that, wont eat anything but fish and they will only eat once every 3-4 weeks. they are growing well though.

nice croc though, looks a little bigger then 1 metre.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

his water isn`t heated yet me and dad have to get in there soon so in the morning i have to cach him some times and then he looks a bit bigger then 1m


----------



## JJS. (Aug 31, 2008)

Mate you should put in more heating than that, the one globe doesn't really provide enough heat or cover any area. Also, you should try varying he's diet from steak and chicken necks or you run the risk of him developing health problems as he grows


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## domdom22 (Sep 14, 2008)

if hes a meter how bigs the enclosure?
good stuff
howd u get the croc?


----------



## m.punja (Sep 14, 2008)

well done mate, its always a rush getting crocs out of their enclosures hey, how do you get yours out and keep your fingers. I tail mine then pin it's head, it's a mete long salty, just got to be qucik.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

I CACH my croc by getting my pining stick and put it were the fat on his neck is we can`t tail him he is to qucik


----------



## missllama (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected], i replied to something on ur bhp thread but fay deleted ur comment before i got to read it

did u get ur heating done in the enclosure?

there are heaps of people on here that could give u some advice with it if u need any

let me no if u need to no anything about it ud be able to get an electrician to do it for a couple bucks if ur dad is having trouble with it

lana


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> [email protected], i replied to something on ur bhp thread but fay deleted ur comment before i got to read it
> 
> did u get ur heating done in the enclosure?
> 
> ...


 we don`t need a electrician because my dad no`s 1 but we gave him to a frend with the right set up untill we get it fixed thanks any way


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW id love a croc but I think itd be a bit much for me..... great pics


----------

